# Trailering a boat - How to step the mast upon arrival (oriental, nc)



## synapse (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi - I am planning my first trip to Oriental, NC. Since my boat is currently located in Raleigh, NC, I would have to trailer the vessel until I arrive in Oriental. 

I called a few of the Oriental marinas and they do not have a boat ramp nor do they provide assistance with stepping a mast. I have a 22 foot boat, so the mast can be stepped with 2 or 3 people.

So - my question is once I arrive in Oriental, I don't know how to get my boat in the water  (This is somewhat embarassing, but true)

Alternatively, I could start calling other places around (new bern, maybe) but would I hit the same problem?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Do an internet search for public boat ramps in the state. Maryland and Pennsylvania both have sites through their fish commission or Department of Natural Resources that list all the public boat ramps operated by those agencies.

Generally, if there is such a site for NC, it should provide access details. I did a quick Google search and came up with lots of hits. I'm not familiar enough with NC to know which one would help you.

Also, go to activecaptain.com. Other boaters might have posted ramp information and it's usually more up to date with temporary hazards and other information like that.

If I misread your post and you just need assistance stepping the mast, the only thing I can offer is ask another sailor that's also putting his or her boat into the water to help you. Worse they can do is say no. I don't know of any ramp that has employees who assist with mast stepping.

Reason #4 why we kept our trailer boat in a slip.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Build a gin pole and you could potentially raise the mast yourself.

Tips - Gin Pole


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to trailor sail a Jaguar 22 [ Catalina 22 clone ] and could raise the mast by myself. Ok was a bit wobbly at 45 degrees but made it every time OK. Used the spi pole as a gin pole.

Just be a real carefull about power lines though. A cruiser was killed in Trinidad recently when his mizzen hit a line during a drop.

Can't help with the ramp though.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

plenty of video's on you tube. macgregor (IMHO) has a very good system. see if you can copy that.

the key is flat ground, and pointing into the wind so the mast does not go off to the side.

if you are strong, you can lift it up by yourself. then you just need someone to pin the fore stay.

if not so strong, look at fabricating some winch system with a ginpole. 

(and of course check for trees and powerlines in between the mast raising site and the ramp).

you may wish to use a travel lift with a sling, but that's usually more money.


GL!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

#1 find a ramp, and visit it. Scout it for power lines, and measure the depth at the end of the ramp. 
#2 find a friend
#3 make a purchase and gin pole, or use the boom. 
#4 put the stick up.









http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3035/digitalcamera039qe0.jpg


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Mast Stepping*

I watched several videos on you tube and developed my own system. I use a crutch with a roller at the stern to move the mast into position to pin to the base. My wife pulls the forestay while I lift the mast from the cockpit. All other stays are in place. If a helper is not available, I use the mainsheet tackle to pull the forestay while I lift. It is tricky and can get wobbly but doable. Saw a video where a bi-pod was made to slide in the sail track while the mast is lifted that prevents lateral movement. I will build one to have just in case. Hope this helps and you find a convenient ramp.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

This is my method for stepping the mast on my previous boat.

When you get to the launch ramp, but before you launch, don't forget to:

1) put the drainplugs in (if you have them), 
2) remove the transom tie-down straps, 
3) and secure a dockline or two to the bow of the boat.

Take your time and relax!


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

I like zz4's picture... its reverse of what most everyone does 
(mast rests on pulpit, forstay already connected. and using boom and mainsheet.)

but there is very little if anything new to buy... looks very interesting.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

ftldiver said:


> I like zz4's picture... its reverse of what most everyone does
> (mast rests on pulpit, forstay already connected. and using boom and mainsheet.)
> 
> but there is very little if anything new to buy... looks very interesting.


Hm How do you move the mast forward from the travel position to the lift position and get the pin in the tabernacle single handed.

I don't like the idea of resting it on the pulpit unless it could be temporarily strengthened.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I've never tried it single handed. I wet sail the boat so stepping doesn't happen too often, 2-3 times a year max. Usually I have one other person helping, 3 people is nice, but not needed. The second person at the mast only needs to keep the boom in the vertical position. It will try to fall over to either side, but this doesn't take a lot of effort/strength to keep it pointed up and on C/L of the boat. With one other person I can go from pulling into the parking lot, to ready to launch in 1 hour. Not bad for a 25 footer. 

I used to use the old traveler car (mainsheet attachement) to raise the mast until it broke. The car was original and there was serious lack of maintenance, but the mast fell on the pushpit, no damage was visible besides a scratch. Those SS tubes are pretty tough. No I have a heavy duty car, and use a loup of dyneema around the traveler track.


----------



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

There are several boat yards in Oriental that should be able to help you. It's known as the sailing capital of the east coast. There are several boat ramps and better yet, most boat yards have a hoist. Public ramps are also great, just be careful with the power lines as many are not made with sailboats in mind.

Good luck


----------

